# what is this madness?



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

I wanted two ND does so I could have year round milk. We didn't drink milk, mostly used it to make yogurt, a little for cereal, coffee and recipes....

Now I have three, one has milked thru and is only producing about half a pound a day the other has a tiny udder (but she's soooooooo cute!) the third freshened a few months ago and produces 2lbs a day. I haven't finished paying for the 3rd doe and I find myself looking for a 4th, maybe an Alpine?

What is going on? I have a very busy life and limited funds... Why am I so needy with this goats milk? I freaking SING to them while I milk! I yell hello to them when I get out of my car, like they're pets... I'm making goat milk ice cream and cheese, and fudge... Its like I've gone nuts in the 10 months since I got the first one!

Anyone have any suggestions? Is there a cure? Will 4 be enough?


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

HonestOmnivore said:


> Its like I've gone nuts in the 10 months since I got the first one!
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? Is there a cure? Will 4 be enough?


LOL.... don't think you're going to find anything resembling sanity in this forum.  Welcome to the madhouse.

Four will definitely be enough... for a little while. And then you'll find yourself browsing through the ads on Craigslist, 'cause, you know, it can't hurt to just look. And then... well, you know the rest.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds like you caught the fever!!! LOL. doubt there's a cure. if you find one, please let me know! i'm trying to talk myself into NOT getting another one, but i'm itching to look around....which i KNOW will lead me down a path that i'm not willing to go......YET....

ooh!! alpines are nice. love their markings. or nubians....the ears alone are awesome (that's what i want next...).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have come to the wrong place for a "cure." We are only enablers here!


----------



## HerdMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

I went from 0 to 9 in one day.....I am NO help whatsoever!!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Serenity Woods said:


> And then you'll find yourself browsing through the ads on Craigslist, 'cause, you know, it can't hurt to just look. And then... well, you know the rest.


Yeah... my mom said the same thing.. now guess whose lookin for a few more show does?:-* :-* :-* me thats who!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I said I only needed 2 to start. I'm at 5 and trying to tell myself i don't need more now. I'll breed this winter and have more this spring. 

You're not going to find help here for this.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have stopped buying goats for now because I need to afford a cow but I will soon be back in the game looking for registered purebred Lamancha's. There isn't a cure this is a the more the merrier game. I currently have seven. As they say "Money can't buy you happiness but it can buy goats and that's pretty much the same thing".


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

It's a terminal disease with no cure. I have looked but can find no local meetings for CA (Caprines anonymous).

I live alone and have 10 milkers-that equals about 15 gallons of milk a day! My dogs get it, my chickens get it, I make everything i can from it in self defense. I am looking to sell a couple of my milkers and some youngstock just to get down to a more manageable number.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Lotsagoats-- sell it. 
I have a friend that is alergic to cows milk so they buy goats milk from a lady for like 3-4 $a gallon

Just an ideal


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

People around here sell it for $6-$8 a gallon as pet milk but really people drink it instead.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Unless you are interested in the local TGS goat asylum, I'm sorry, no cure.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

4 should be enough. Really depends on the person though... 'cause over here we are quite fond of having 16. Which is 4 x 4. Then we sell 4... Then 4 more are born.... And over and over.... 

Really there is no cure  But there are some treatments that I have thought up....-

1) Don't look at TGS. Ever. Not even every 6 minutes.

2) Don't go on Craigslist. Because there's a great deal just around the corner that doesn't need to belong to me.

3) Don't look at my goat and think- "Oh, I wish I had a black one of you. That would be SO cool!"

4) Don't breed my goats! 'Cause the only thing cuter than an adult goat is a baby goat.

5) Don't show!!! There is nothing worse than getting competitive in the ring and wanted to upgrade to a bigger, better, herd!

Just a quick reminder that I have never tried any of these before  So, they may not work! (Probably not, since it is impossible to comply with these rules...)


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> 4 should be enough. Really depends on the person though... 'cause over here we are quite fond of having 16. Which is 4 x 4. Then we sell 4... Then 4 more are born.... And over and over....
> 
> Really there is no cure  But there are some treatments that I have thought up....-
> 
> ...


Omg!!!! I laughed out loud when I read these! Very good!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> 4 should be enough. Really depends on the person though... 'cause over here we are quite fond of having 16. Which is 4 x 4. Then we sell 4... Then 4 more are born.... And over and over....
> 
> Really there is no cure  But there are some treatments that I have thought up....-
> 
> ...


Haha!!! How true!!! My friend and I are still laughing!!! Needed the laugh, thanks


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

xymenah said:


> As they say "Money can't buy you happiness but it can buy goats and that's pretty much the same thing".


GREAT quote!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

xymenah said:


> People around here sell it for $6-$8 a gallon as pet milk but really people drink it instead.


 Around here even that is against the law. If anyone wants to sell milk make sure and check your state laws very very carefully first. Not only is it reallly illegal in some states, but in a lot of states where it is illegal they actually strictly enforce it. Just thinking that you only sell a gallon or two so why would they bother isn't a good idea.... because in some states they will bother and they can ruin you. Some places here have found a way around it by doing "herd shares" or leasing goats so technically the goat and anything that comes out of it belongs to the person who wants the milk, but they are trying to stop that in some states as well. We used to be able to sell it for pet consumption but they changed that here a while back.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

HonestOmnivore said:


> I wanted two ND does so I could have year round milk. We didn't drink milk, mostly used it to make yogurt, a little for cereal, coffee and recipes....
> 
> Now I have three, one has milked thru and is only producing about half a pound a day the other has a tiny udder (but she's soooooooo cute!) the third freshened a few months ago and produces 2lbs a day. I haven't finished paying for the 3rd doe and I find myself looking for a 4th, maybe an Alpine?
> 
> ...


Oh the old familiar story, lol....

I originally got goats to make sure we had meat. I bought three BoerXdairy does planning to breed to a meat buck for meat babies and maybe get a little milk for cheese since I didn't think i would like goat milk (the only kind I had tasted in the past was like licking a rutty buck, gag) next thing you know i am addicted to dairy does.... then I need bucks, then the bucks need wether friends, then the does have promising looking doelings I want to retain, then i want to add a high producing doe.... next thing you know I have 10 goats not including any young kids. Well, at one point I had like 16. But 10 is my max on adults. Well, maybe 11.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

WarPony said:


> Around here even that is against the law. If anyone wants to sell milk make sure and check your state laws very very carefully first. Not only is it reallly illegal in some states, but in a lot of states where it is illegal they actually strictly enforce it. Just thinking that you only sell a gallon or two so why would they bother isn't a good idea.... because in some states they will bother and they can ruin you. Some places here have found a way around it by doing "herd shares" or leasing goats so technically the goat and anything that comes out of it belongs to the person who wants the milk, but they are trying to stop that in some states as well. We used to be able to sell it for pet consumption but they changed that here a while back.


Michigan recently officially legalized herd shares!

http://www.farmtoconsumer.org/news_wp/?p=9309

As to the original question - there is no cure.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

No known cure at this time.....I started with 2 now there are 20. And boy do I look. Nothing like a goat baby to cheer you up


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

It is very true and hard to stop buying. I was almost ready to purchase a registered Boer yesterday for the 3 unreg. does I own!! Darn all these super attractive goats...


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> Lotsagoats-- sell it.
> I have a friend that is alergic to cows milk so they buy goats milk from a lady for like 3-4 $a gallon
> 
> Just an ideal


I wanted to try bottle feeding my weaned goats. Went to the store and asked. The only goats milk they had were in cans, ....a little over $3 for a can the size of a soup can!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Raw goat milk here is advertised for $10 to $18 per gallon.


----------

